# Omelets - 2 or 3 turtle eggs?



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Hey Kozlow-

How many turtle eggs do you recomend for an omlet?  I was just checking out the photo gallery, and I saw your pics from the beach. 

All kidding asside, that looks like a pretty cool experience.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

It was pretty  OldBay. I see them quite often laying there eggs at night but this one must have been confused about the time of day or got nailed by a shark and was traumatized over the ordeal. But it was a very cool expierience. I think 4 eggs would be a good start for the omlett


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That is so cool! Was that a marine biologist-type digging those things up?

They occasionally lay on the beaches in Va. but I've never been lucky enough to see it.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Here in Florida Sandflea they have (STPS) Sea Turtle Preservation Society which conducts turtle walk programs for the public. I know they have a volunteer program but I did not ask this guy what his credentials were.
http://www.seaturtlespacecoast.org/information-about-turtles.html


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

We generally do the family outing "night sea turtle hunt" on vacation on Fripp Island, South Carolina, flashlights with red saran (doesn't look right, but ya'll can get my drift) wrap (apparently that doesn't bother the babies, during thier serch for th sea after the hatch. Bad thing is, seems they always head to the water after we leave, and all we end up with is the next day seeing the tell-tale signs of the little critters, shells and trails toward the beach.

When my youngest daughter was about three (now about nine years ago), she became infactuated with the loggerhead, and has since assembled a collection of glass, plastic, wood porcelain (?), pens, erasers, postcards and stuffed sea turtles. Thought it was a phase, but it's 160 plus and growing. Think I may have a Marine Biologist or veternarian (boy, is this going to cost me, college and wedding  ) sometime in the future. 

Have Jeep will travel.


----------

